# [RISOLTO] Scrolling verticale

## devi

Vorrei abilitare lo scrolling verticale ed orizzontale: ho copiato i files delle policy:

```
cp  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/*.* /etc/hal/fdi/policy
```

 ho modificato il file 11-x11-synaptics.fdi in questo modo

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:-->

<!--    Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime-->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

<!--   Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap-->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge> 

<!--   Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge-->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

<!--   Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>-->

<!--   Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anyunzionawhere on the touchpad-->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

<!--   If on, circular scrolling is used

   <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

   For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

ma non funziona.

Suggerimenti?Last edited by devi on Tue Feb 16, 2010 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

io ho lo stesso tuo file di policy con solo questa aggiunta (non credo sia utile al fine dello scroll).

```
....

        If on, circular scrolling is used

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

con che flag hai compilato xorg-server e xorg-drivers?

io ho attive le seguenti flag

```

xorg-server: input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_fglrx

xorg-server: hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg
```

ed ovviamente, come da guida ho abilitato il relativo supporto nel kernel

ps: hai provato a fare lo scroll con due dita? (tipo come ho visto si fa nei mac)

ad alcuni lo scroll va così e non so perchè. (a me va solo mettendo un solo dito nel lato dx del touchpad)

----------

## ago

come ha già suggerito darkmanPPT..

aggiungi nel make.conf 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics"
```

poi ricompila i driver con 

```
emerge -DuNav xorg-drivers
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Domanda che può sembrare banale ma non lo è: usi gnome-2.28?

----------

## devi

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Domanda che può sembrare banale ma non lo è: usi gnome-2.28?

 

No uso la 2.26 ma seguendo il consiglio di ago88 ho risolto.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

